# Tuscany '01 v. '06



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Are there any substantial differences? are LS frames as bullet proof as Moots?


----------



## wang_chung (Jul 7, 2005)

*Main difference is tube shape*

I think in 01, the downtube was either round or slightly ovalized. 06 downtube is diamond shaped but flattens out towards the bottom bracket. Top tube is also shaped. In 06, the rear dropout no longer has the Litespeed "L" cutout.

All Ti bikes are pretty much bulletproof. I don't think a Moots is more so than a Litespeed though it has better looking welds.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

wang_chung said:


> I think in 01, the downtube was either round or slightly ovalized. 06 downtube is diamond shaped but flattens out towards the bottom bracket. Top tube is also shaped. In 06, the rear dropout no longer has the Litespeed "L" cutout.
> 
> All Ti bikes are pretty much bulletproof. I don't think a Moots is more so than a Litespeed though it has better looking welds.


do the changes mean anything or is an '01 just as good as an '06, just 5 years older?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

LyncStar said:


> do the changes mean anything or is an '01 just as good as an '06, just 5 years older?


A tubular/circular downtube may be stiffer than a more diamond one, although a diamond is more aero, and "looks cooler." The reason for that would be a tube is made of well... a tube, whilst diamonds are often made from two pieces of Ti (plates) being shaped and welded together.
However Litespeed may have adjusted their technologies or something to compensate for this, making them equally stiff, or having the 06 be stiffer. Can't really say.
-estone2


----------

